# Work Experiences and more....



## Flaneuse (Dec 20, 2021)

I once had a boss who when he was asked by the HR rep at a potential employer if I had any weaknesses, told the HR rep that I had a hard time working with people who weren't doing their work.  When the HR person who was checking my references (who for some reason really didn't want me to be hired) said "oooh - you mean she doesn't get along well with people?" my former boss said "no - not at all.  I just mean she has a low tolerance for incompetence."  (Thanks, former boss and former best friend - I'm not sure that's a glowing reference!  )   It seems that characteristic has stuck with me.  I did end up getting the job instead of dozens of other candidates with more stellar credentials - notwithstanding my smart mouth when the head of the department asked me when I had graduated from college - a date I had conveniently left off my resume because this was a 2d career and I was older than your average new hire.  My response to him was that I wasn't going to give him that information because it would be like telling him my age and I wasn't going to do that.  Hard to believe I actually did get the job - which I left 5 years later because of the toxic environment for women.  

When I left, I went to a company that had offered me a job 6 years earlier and that I had turned down.  I retired from there 12 years later.  After I retired, I sent a letter to the CEO outlining all the illegal things I had seen company executives do during my years working for the company in an overseas position.  I had lengthy email chains proving what they had done.  Some of these things affected me negatively and while I wasn't going to bring these things up while I was working and still neeed the job, I also couldn't let the illegal and unethical actions of these men go by without at least someone with greater authority knowing.  Two men retired after that, and one more stayed on, but his desired career path has been forever blocked.   

I feel the same way about a lot of what I see today, and I call it out.  I guess I just shouldn't call it out on this forum.

"All it takes for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing"  Often misattributed to Edmund Burke.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sounds like you were successful, honest and hard-working in your career.  I think it is great that you pointed out the inequities in your workplace when you retired.  I did the same during my exit interview in 2000 with a previous employer.  

I also like to call things as I see them in this forum, but I've sometimes found myself getting caught up in all the endless back-and-forth.  There are some in here that insist on having the last word, so if that's your thing go for it.  I don't have time for it.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2021)

Flaneuse said:


> I once had a boss who when he was asked by the HR rep at a potential employer if I had any weaknesses, told the HR rep that I had a hard time working with people who weren't doing their work. When the HR person who was checking my references (who for some reason really didn't want me to be hired) said "oooh - you mean she doesn't get along well with people?"


Reminds me of something I put together in another life;


----------

